# CRL does not correspond to dates.



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi
I wonder whether you could give me some advice.  I was 8 weeks 2 days pregnant yesterday and experienced a sudden, heavy bleed and was advised by my clinic to go to A&E. 

A&E sent me to the EBU who did a scan and confirmed bleed was a tear in the white ring (on scan) that connects everything to me.  But that baby was fine and heartbeat was 141.

They seemed more concerned that the CRL was 13mm which they said was small and indicated a possible problem - and advised "expectant management".  

I had realised from reading other peoples posts that my baby was small at the 7 week scan (4.1mm) and 8 week scan (10.5mm) but my clinic had said it was nothing to worry about so I hadn't given it much thought.  The baby was also growing 1 mm a day and this was also true of the 8.2 scan.

However, based on this different advice I am now very anxious and don't know what to think.  I'd be really grateful for any advice and clarity.

Thank you.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is hard when there are so many different opinions/measurements to take into account. It sounds lke the best thing you can do is to contact your clinic and ask their advice. They will be able to speak to you about the measurements that they have previously taken.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you Oink for taking the time to reply .... I'm seeing them for a scan on Tuesday so I'll try and understand more then.   Have a good weekend.  Reb


----------

